# Dominionists



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

I started this thread since this was not a term that I was acquainted with until recently. 

My intent is to acquaint others that might be in the same boat with them. 

If you consider yourself to be a small l liberal, as I do, that like me you will be very uneasy with them.  

As well as have a better sense of how things are going here in the West.

I recall the old adage to not discuss sex, religion and politics in the mess becaure of the heat they were likely to generate. 

Well this involves the laster two, so will try not to diddy bop. 

So rather than try to define the term myself Í'll simply provide some starting points to allow you to form your own opinions. 

The timing seems to be appropriate since the Israeli PM is coming to try to convinnce PM Harper to come onboard in support of futher actions against Iran. 

If this is of interest a good starting point is here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominionism

This is a subject that I'm am still learning and hope you will as well. 

Since I can get carried away, and am under a friendly warning for my posts in the Robocall thread, I dont feel I have too much more useful to add to this topic. 

Obviously I have concerns about this movement. No, I don't care to elaborate. But respect its right to exist. 

Finally my intent is too infrom, not offend.


----------



## Osotogari (2 Mar 2012)

I wonder why there should be a concern at all.  Anyone can participate in the political process, regardless of to what degree their beliefs inform their moral outlook.  If I was inclined to participate in the political process, I could probably be categorized in this matter myself.  

If anything, your unease should be a sign that you may harbour a prejudice.


----------



## Remius (2 Mar 2012)

It is an extreme form of chritianity as far as I can tell.  No different than any form of religion.  There will always be extremists.  

However I am wondering what Netanyahu's visit has anything to do with what you are saying.  Are you linking Harper or Netanyahu or both to Dominionism?


----------



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

This is a leaning thing for me as well. 

I feel that the movement definetly has traction iun the Republican right. 

I can also state that many of the more extreme proponents on the movement are very strong supporters of Israel. 

My concern such as it is is I see myself as a small L liberal, a Canadian, and a libertarian. 

My prefererence for a mid-east policy is more of a return to our more neutral days. 

If I were an American i would be a supporter of Ron Paul. 


I hope this helps to clarify


----------



## Remius (2 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> This is a leaning thing for me as well.
> 
> I feel that the movement definetly has traction iun the Republican right.
> 
> ...



This does not in fact help to clarify.  I'm more confused than I was before.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> This is a leaning thing for me as well.
> 
> I feel that the movement definetly has traction iun the Republican right.
> 
> ...



You also cannot be a liberal, small or otherwise, and a libertarian at the same time :

If you're that confused about yourself, how do you think the rest of us feel trying to unravel your posts?


----------



## dapaterson (2 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You also cannot be a liberal, small or otherwise, and a libertarian at the same time :
> 
> If you're that confused about yourself, how do you think the rest of us feel trying to unravel your posts?



To the contrary - a classical liberal is a libertarian.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> To the contrary - a classical liberal is a libertarian.



Please, classic liberals are not what is considered in this country when speaking of liberals, especially small 'l' ones.


----------



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

Many feel that the movement is part of the reasson for the strong US-Israeli connection. 

In my opnion it is partly repsonsible for our swing to a more pro-Israeli stance. 

How you feel about that is of course up to you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Many feel that the movement is part of the reasson for the strong US-Israeli connection.
> 
> In my opnion it is partly repsonsible for our swing to a more pro-Israeli stance.
> 
> How you feel about that is of course up to you.



You're getting excited and typing too fast.

Start using your spellcheck.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## fraserdw (2 Mar 2012)

Personally, I like a swing in stance.  I am proud to to be a pork eating crusader, even go the hat!!!!!!


----------



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

Crusader Hat??? Dont you mean Helm?

I understand that thehy were prertty hot and uncomfortable. 

Each to their own.

Like any other group I'm fine with the vast majority. 

I imagine that the Pastor of the Westboro church falls into this category. 


What's his name? Torquemada - The Spanish Inquisition would be an extreme example. 
I think most people would  uncomfortable with them , especially the later


----------



## Loachman (2 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> In my opnion it is partly repsonsible for our swing to a more pro-Israeli stance.



Perhaps it has much more to do with the fact that Israel is the only free democracy in the whole Middle east, and one of the very few countries there that has not declared the complete destruction of a neighbour to be a holy national priority.

Spellcheck and logic can both be your friends, if you use them.


----------



## fraserdw (2 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Crusader Hat??? Dont you mean Helm?
> 
> I understand that thehy were prertty hot and uncomfortable.
> 
> Each to their own.



Actually I mean a CP Gear ball hat in Cadpat Arid that says "Pork Eating Crusader" in English and Arabic.  It is in reference to the fact that the AQ is trying to tie the war on terror to the crusades, thus rather than get up set we have a laugh at it.  I guess you are not in the army it been a standing joke for some time around here.


----------



## fraserdw (2 Mar 2012)

Now back to the topic.  Are we in the grip of Dominionist, I doubt that.  The present conservative government is left of centre from my understanding of conservatism and, at best, there are maybe 2 or 3 backbenchers that would be right of centre.  Certainly, as I see my politics I consider myself centre with a bit of bent toward right on crime issues and huge bent to the right on private porperty issues.


----------



## RangerRay (2 Mar 2012)

I highly doubt it.  It is no secret that PM Harper comes from the economic libertarian side of the Tories rather than the religious side.  He avoids religious issues like the plague, except to say "God bless Canada".

To suggest that the government backs Israel because it is in the grasp of Christian extremists is laughable.


----------



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

Re the Hat - I've been retired for years. 

In retrospect, starting this thread was an error in judgment on my part.  

For those who wish more information please consider the following "The Armageddon Factor"by Marcy Mcdonald  It woulld be a MUCH more appropriate title for this thread. 

I have read the book it cam out in 2010. It received very favourable review from ma instrem media.  It also generated a LOT of very negative press from a number of parties mentioned in it. I feel that it is very well written and meticulously researched.  

As many of you know I am no fan of PM Harper, our country is being more affected by some of the more unpleasant changes in US society. 

For that reason I think it apt to do homework, so as to better try to understand what may be going on.


----------



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

Darn, looks like to I have to proof read also.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Re the Hat - I've been retired for years.
> 
> In retrospect, starting this thread was an error in judgment on my part.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS8dNzRhMgk&feature=related


----------



## fraserdw (2 Mar 2012)

Whats going on is very simple, we have moved from having our soldiers tied to lamp poles in their blue hats to being one of the must have shock troops of our Allies, just like before the Trudeauites sold the nation to leftist welfare niks.   We are Professional and COnfident and our government is reaping some of the benefits of us winning back our reputation that had been so throughly soiled by Liberal mismanagement and UN "military" command.  Rant ends!  God bless the CADPAT where ever it boots tramp!


----------



## fraserdw (2 Mar 2012)

I thought Lizzie May was the Tin Foil Hat chick, you remember her, the representative of Tuvalu!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2011/12/01/pol-may-durban-tuvalo.html


----------



## Kalatzi (2 Mar 2012)

NO, thats not her. 

That said, Ié read both the book, and the available reader reviews on both Amazon and Chapters and they are luke warm at best. 

The things a publisher will do to sell books. 

Sooo, feel free to consider this as more of the usual.


----------



## RangerRay (5 Mar 2012)

Yes, it is arch-conservative Ezra Levant, but he shows how Marci McDonald's book was based on factually incorrect, and even libelous information.

http://ezralevant.com/cgi-bin/mt/mt-search.cgi?search=marci+mcdonald&IncludeBlogs=1


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Mar 2012)

Kalatzi said:
			
		

> Obviously I have concerns about this movement. No, I don't care to elaborate. But respect its right to exist.
> 
> Finally my intent is too infrom, not offend.



You've gone past informing and logical debate and are just trolling here now, IMO.


----------



## Brad Sallows (5 Mar 2012)

This is one of those "what if" counterfactuals that serves as a proxy for people who have their panties in a knot over Christians.  "What if this really bad thing came to pass?  We must take stern measures now to prevent it from happening!"

Generally in risk assessment, there are two factors to consider: likelihood, and impact.

The likelihood of a dominionist takeover is a close approximation of nil.  I consider it a much less likely threat than that posed by progressives, how who have a track record of becoming successively more unhinged, intolerant, and tyrannical as the masses show less and less inclination to go along with the technocratic cause du jour.

I continue to maintain that if fascism (in the proper meaning of the word) ever does come to pass in the US or Canada, it will be at the hands of the Democratic or NDP parties, respectively.

[Oops.]


----------



## QORvanweert (5 Mar 2012)

The original poster only provided references to American political definitions. As a Canadian, I would gladly call myself a 'Dominionist'. North of the border I don't see why that term couldn't be readily accepted by all who are proud to be citizens of this fine Dominion!

South of the border, this is just a tempest in a teapot and will be forgotten in a month.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2012)

I said:
			
		

> The original poster only provided references to American political definitions. As a Canadian, I would gladly call myself a 'Dominionist'. North of the border I don't see why that term couldn't be readily accepted by all who are proud to be citizens of this fine Dominion!
> 
> South of the border, this is just a tempest in a teapot and will be forgotten in a month.



Many things are posted out of context, from ignorance of the subject matter or for sensationalistic value, where the OP is involved.


----------



## exabedtech (6 Mar 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Whats going on is very simple, we have moved from having our soldiers tied to lamp poles in their blue hats to being one of the must have shock troops of our Allies, just like before the Trudeauites sold the nation to leftist welfare niks.   We are Professional and COnfident and our government is reaping some of the benefits of us winning back our reputation that had been so throughly soiled by Liberal mismanagement and UN "military" command.  Rant ends!  God bless the CADPAT where ever it boots tramp!



As a man who stood in the front rank on 5 mar 1995, I have little patience for liberals, but it was the conservatives who put those UN observers out in FRY and it was the liberals who put us in Kandahar.

Again... just to make things clear, I don't dislike liberals... I hate liberals.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Mar 2012)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> This is one of those "what if" counterfactuals that serves as a proxy for people who have their panties in a knot over Christians.  "What if this really bad thing came to pass?  We must take stern measures now to prevent it from happening!"



As Glenn Reynolds points out, people feel free to take shots at Christians because they don't publicly behead people. (People tend to be rather quiet about another religion because the adherents of that religion can and do react violently to perceived slights and slurs, including staging riots, firebombing newspaper offices and putting out snuff videos of people they defined as enemies).

Not that I am for Christians taking up arms in that fashion, but behaving as punching bags hasn't made for "tolerence" or "accomodation" of Christians either. WRT politics, people of many faiths use their faiths to help define their positions on issues, which is a positive. If they want to force their faiths or beliefs on others, that is annoying; if they want to use State power to enforce their views on others that is flat out wrong, and to be resisted.


----------

